# Mantel clock hands removal



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello, I have a 1940s mantel clock that needs repair and cleaning. I have fallen at the first hurdle! I am trying to remove the clock hands. I have unscrewed the small knurled nut and removed the minute hand from the square base setting, but the hour hand will not slid off. The hour hand is on a brass tube that goes through the face of the clock to the clock mechanism. It moves freely in and out on a bit of play, but something is stopping it pulling out altogether. Any ideas? I will try to upload a pic of the face. Thanks..


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

ryoc said:


> Hello, I have a 1940s mantel clock that needs repair and cleaning. I have fallen at the first hurdle! I am trying to remove the clock hands. I have unscrewed the small knurled nut and removed the minute hand from the square base setting, but the hour hand will not slid off. The hour hand is on a brass tube that goes through the face of the clock to the clock mechanism. It moves freely in and out on a bit of play, but something is stopping it pulling out altogether. Any ideas? I will try to upload a pic of the face. Thanks..


 These may help.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I prefer a different style. One that has claws that just go under the hand and a pusher that goes on the post so you don't have to touch the dial. If you aren't careful with the pry type you can end up marking the dial. By all means, if you are going to pry, put a protective layer of some sort on the dial first. Personally, I put a protective layer down when using either type.


----------



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. So the hour hand will pull off, with the right tools. I will look out for a couple of these items. Thanks again.


----------

